# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Νοκια 2310 μετα απο πτωση σε νερο. Σωζεται?

## kostelo

Εχει ο αδερφος μου ενα κινητο νοκια 2310 αλλα το πεταξε η κορη του μεσα σε νερο. Το εβγαλε αμεσως και το στεγνωσε. Το τηλεφωνο μετα δουλευε κανονικα τα παντα. Ωσπου ξεφορτισε και χρειαστηκε φορτιση. Το εβαλε στο φορτιστη αλλα εβγαζε το μηνυμα "Δε φορτιζει". Του δοκιμασα αλλους 2 φορτιστες, τιποτα. Δοκιμασα αλλη μπαταρια, τιποτα.  :Confused:  
Μπορει να γινει τιποτα να σωθει το τηλεφωνο? Ή μηπως μπορουσα να φτιαξω εγω ενα φορτιστη να φορτιζει τη μπαταρια εκτος του τηλεφωνου? Να μονταρα κανεναν απο τους φορτιστες τους γνησιους ωστε να φορτιζω εξωτερικα τη μπαταρια? Τσαμπα γμτο καινουριο τηλεφωνο.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## baladofatsas

εγω ειχα ενα ερικσον που απο τοτε που μπηκε στο νερο ειχε γινει τρελο.δεν φορτιζε σημερα...μετα  ολα καλα....μετα δεν λειτουργουσαν καποια κουμπια...μετα ζεσταινοταν κτλ.τελικα πηρα αλλο γιατι δεν την εψαξα πολυ.Τι να σου πω δεν ξερω τι να κανεις...ας σε βοηθησει κανεις που να ξερει

----------


## leosedf

Έλεγξε για άλλατα στην περιοχή της ασφάλειας, των πηνειων που βρίσκονται εκει κλπ και καθάρισε τα.
Αν όλα φένονται καλά πετάς το τηλέφωνο. Αυτές οι φτηνές σειρές παθαίνουν ζημιά στη CPU (UEM)δέν έχουν περίπλοκα κυκλώματα προστασίας οπως τα ακριβότερα ΝΟΚΙΑ και είναι αδύνατο να επισκευάσεις κάτι τέτοιο εκτός αν το αλλάξεις (90% να μην πετύχει) και περάσεις νέο RPL μέσα, κόστος περίπου 80 ευρώ στην καλύτερη.

----------


## d.r soutras

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...ghlight=#20065

----------


## kostelo

> Έλεγξε για άλλατα στην περιοχή της ασφάλειας, των πηνειων που βρίσκονται εκει κλπ και καθάρισε τα.
> Αν όλα φένονται καλά πετάς το τηλέφωνο. Αυτές οι φτηνές σειρές παθαίνουν ζημιά στη CPU (UEM)δέν έχουν περίπλοκα κυκλώματα προστασίας οπως τα ακριβότερα ΝΟΚΙΑ και είναι αδύνατο να επισκευάσεις κάτι τέτοιο εκτός αν το αλλάξεις (90% να μην πετύχει) και περάσεις νέο RPL μέσα, κόστος περίπου 80 ευρώ στην καλύτερη.


Δε μπορω να το λυσω γμτο γιατι εχει κατι περιεργες βιδες σαν αστερι που δε λυνουν με τα κλασικα κατσαβιδια. Το πηγα και στο Γερμανο για service αλλα μου ειπε οτι εφοσον εχει πεσει σε νερο δε το φτιαχνουν και φυσικα δεν ισχυει και η εγγυηση. Ειχα σκεφτει μηπως υπηρχε εστω τροπος να κατασκευασω ενα εξωτερικο φορτιστη για τη μπαταρια ωστε να τη βγαζω και να τη φορτιζω. Ειναι δυσκολο να γινει κατι τετοιο?   :Confused:

----------


## leosedf

Πήγες στους χειρότερους...


Σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση το ξεχνάς αυτό που σκεφτεσαι.

----------


## kostelo

Οποτε παει πεταμα το τηλεφωνο. Για να μου λυθει ομως η απορια, δεν θα ηταν θεωρητικα σωστο να συνδεσω τους πολους της μπαταριας με το τα καλωδια του φορτιστη? Αφου λογικα βγαζουν ακριβως το ρευμα και την ταση που χρειαζεται για τη φορτιση.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## leosedf

Αν το κάνεις αυτό μάλλον θα βάλεις φωτιά στο σπίτι σου γιατί εκείνο δέν είναι φορτιστής, απλά δίνει ρεύμα απο πολύ παλιά οι φορτιστές βρίσκονται ΜΕΣΑ στο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## kostelo

Thanks για τη βοηθεια τοτε. Δεν αξιζει τελικα να το παλευω αλλο.  :frown:

----------


## kostelo

Σορυ αλλα ενα τελευταιο ερωτημα. Αυτες οι βιδες που εχει το τηλεφωνο που ειναι σαν αστερι με τι εργαλειο λυνονται? Υπαρχει στο εμποριο?

----------


## leosedf

Torx 5, υπάρχει παντού στο εμπόριο πλέον και είναι απ τα πιό κοινά για κινητά.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Το δικό μου ΝΟΚΙΑ είχε πλυθεί στο πλυντήριο και μάλιστα με πρόπλυση (κάπου 2 ώρες). Το έβγαλα (μετά από μπινελίκια στη γυναίκα μου), το έλυσα με torx No6 αν θυμάμαι, το έπλυνα με καθαρό οινόπνευμα για να φύγει η υγρασία, το στέγνωσα με πιστολάκι μαλλιών (σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία αέρα), το άφησα ένα ολόκληρο βράδυ και την επομένη το συναρμολόγησα και όλα καλά. Μάλλον ήμουν κ@λ@φαρδος.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Να σου δώσω λεφτά να μου παίξεις κανένα λόττο?

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Να σου δώσω λεφτά να μου παίξεις κανένα λόττο?


Το σκέφτηκα και έπαιξα, αλλά τζίφος!!!!

----------


## chris_20

μπορείς να αγοράσεις ολόκληρη κασετίνα με torx απο5 μεχρι 10 καλο θα ήταν να παρεις γιατι όλο και περισσότερες συσκευές τα χρησιμοποιούν ,
η κασετίνα κοστίζει γύρω στο 3eyro αμα θυμάμαι καλα ...

και καθάρισε το τηλέφωνο μήν απογοητεύεσαι θα τα καταφέρεις 

.. εγώ έφτιαξα λάπτοπ που είχε πέσει καφές μέσα και δέν άνοιγε καν

και έιχε περάσει και πολύς καιρός μάλιστα ...

 το nokia μου και το λάπτοπ το άνοιγα με κατσαβίδι ίσιο επειδή δέν είχα torx 

keep walking  :Wink:

----------


## chris_20

α .. ξεχασα ... καθαρίζεις με οινόπνευμα και μπατονετες , καθαρίζεις με τη μία άκρη βρεγμένη και με την άλλη μετα στεγνή .

----------


## chip

Προσωπικά δεν έχω καμία εμπιστοσύνη στο Service του γερμανού...
Δεν θα χανες τίποτα να το πήγαινες στα Nokia Club που ξέρουν πολύ καλά αυτα τα κινητά.... και να τους πεις τη βλάβη έχει....
(προσωπικά θα περίμενα να έχει χαλάσει το κύκλωμα του φορτιστή και όχι η CPU)
Βέβαια επειδή φαντάζομαι είναι φθηνό μοντέλο δεν ξέρω αν συμφέρει να το επισκευάσεις αν προκειται να δώσεις καμιά 30αρα ευρώ...

----------


## kerveros

Δούλευα 2 χρόνια σε επισκευές κινητών τότε που ήταν με μονόχρωμες οθόνες. Συνεργαζόμουν και με την vodafone για δημιουργεία των τότε ringtones και εικομυνημάτων. Καμία από τις εταιρίες δεν μπορεί να φτιάξει κινητά. Το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να αντικαθιστούν όσα από τα εξαρτήματα είναι δυνατό να αντικατασταθούν. Αυτό είναι χρονοβόρο και πολύ ακριβό. Τώρα τα κινητά δημιουργούνται επίτηδες έτσι ώστε να μην είναι δυνατή η οποιαδήποτε επισκευή από κάποιον τρίτο. Τα κινητά με εγγύηση μεταφέρονται στα κεντρικά και μένουν σε μια λίστα αναμονής. Έπειτα αλλάζουν το πρόβλημα (πχ οθόνη, πλήκτρα, μπαταρία, θύρα φόρτησης κτλ.) και το στέλνουν πίσω. Αν το κινητό δεν είναι στην εγγύηση, τα πράγματα είναι σκούρα (πχ η οθόνη ενός κινητού κοστίζει για επισκευή περίπου το 1/3 της αρχικής τιμής του, κάτι που το κάνει ασύμφορο.)

Αν το κινητό πέσει σε νερό (ή λικέρ φράουλα που μου φέρανε μια φορά και τρελάθηκα) ανοίγεις πρώτα και βγάζεις την μπαταρία και έπειτα το στεγνώνεις αμέσως. Τα παλιά κινητά σπανίως βγάζουν πρόβλημα μετά από αυτό. Ανοίγεις με τα κατάλληλα κατσαβίδια τα οποία πωλούνται παντού όπως έχει προειπωθεί και στεγνώνεις ξανά. Μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή θα έχουν περάσει περίπου 5 με 10 λεπτά. Έπειτα ψεκάζεις με αντισκωριακό σπρέι το οποίο πάλι βρίσκεις παντού και το καθαρίζεις με ένα στεγνό και καθαρό πινέλο ζωγραφικής. Το αφήνεις να στεγνώσεις και το κλείνεις. Αν δουλέψει μετά καλώς αλλιώς έχει φάει χοντρή ζημειά και κάτι τέτοιο δεν καλύπτεται από καμία εγγύηση. Γι' αυτό προσοχή στα κινητά σας. Προτείνω να κρατάτε ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα τις επαφές σας σε κάποιο χαρτί ή υπολογιστή γιατί ένα φαινόμενω που συνάντησα αρκετές φορές ήταν η σπουδεότητα του να ξαναλειτουργήσει το κινητό λόγω των αποθηκευμένων τηλεφώνων που είχε. Συγκεκριμένα είχαν πάει παντού (Γερμανό, vodafone, tim κτλ.) και μετά από 3 με 4 μέρες έρχονταν και μου λέγανε:
"Φτιάξτο και θα έχεις όσα ζητήσεις." Φυσικά τι να κάνω εγώ μετά από 3 μέρες όπου όλα τα μέρη του κινητού είχαν σκουριάσει από το νερό. Μόνο σε αυτήν με το λικέρ φράουλας κατάφερα να το φτιάξω μετά από μία ημέρα ένα μπουκάλι αντισκωριακό και τα χέρια μου να κολλάνε. Προσοχή λοιπόν γιατί ο λόγος που υπάρχουν τα κινητά είναι για να πλουτίζουν οι κατασκευάστριες εταιρίες. Άρα τα κινητά τους θέλουν να χαλάνε μόλις περάσει η εγγύηση.

----------


## chip

Δεν είμαι στο χώρο των κινητών και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να αμφισβητήσω αυτά που γράφει ο Kerveros όμως κάποιες βλάβες σε κάποια κινητά επισκευάζονται... και έχω ακούσει από διάφορα άτομα (αξιόπιστα) για τεχνικούς που επισκευάζουν κινήτα (ότι μπορεί να επισκευασθεί) και προχορούν και σε αντικατάσταση εξαρτηματων όπως ολοκληρωμένων φίλτρων κλπ.... (και διαθέτουν κολητήρια για αντικατάσταση εξαρτημάτων smd). Άλλωστε σε παλαιό κατάλογο του Αμοιρίδη (καταστημα ηλεκτρονικών στη Θεσσαλονίκη) είχα δει οτι είχε εξαρτήματα (ολοκληρωμένα- φίλτρα κλπ) για κινητά. (όσα αναφέρω είναι από την εποχή των ασπρόμαυρων κινητών... 2002-2004)
Όσο για μία οθόνη, τις πουλάνε βέβαια πανάκριβα στα καταστήματα επισκευής κινητών, στα καταστήματα όμως ηλεκτρονικών (πχ inter-shop) Οι οθόνες είναι πάμφθηνες... Οκ πολλές φορές είναι ημιτασιόν (ή απλά δεν έχει το όνομα του κινητού αλλά το όνομα της Sharp, epson, κλπ που είναι ο πραγαμτικός κατασκευαστής της οθόνης) όμως τη δουλειά της την κάνει το ίδιο καλά...

Μου θυμίζει λίγο αυτό που γινόταν παλαιότερα στην επισκευή βίντεο.... πήγαινε κάποιος και του λεγαν το βίντεο της A μάρκας έχει κεφαλή από 30000 drx... και τη να πει ο πελάτης έλεγε ΟΚ. Και όντως η κεφαλή αυτή αν την αγόραζε κανείς από τη μάρκα αυτή είχε 30000. Όμως ο τεχνικός ήξερε οτι ο κατασκευαστής του βίντεο δεν φτιάχνει κεφαλές και οτι η κεφαλή φτιάχνετε από άλλη εταιρεία και απλά του χτυπάει την φίρμα του επάνω....
Πήγαινε λοιπόν και αγόραζε την ίδια κεφαλή χωρίς την φίρμα του κατασκευαστή βίντεο αλλά με τη φίρμα της πραγματικής εταιρίας που έτιαχνε τις κεφαλές με 12000 δρχ και έβγαζε.... κατι παραπάνω!!! 

(κάτι ανάλογο ισχύει και σήμερα με τους μετασχηματιστες υψηλής των τηλεοράσεων...βέβαια στους μετασχηματιστές υψηλής είναι πραγματικά ημιτασιόν αν και δουλεύουν καλα)

----------


## leosedf

Αντισκωριακό σε κινητά??
10 φορές μεγαλύτερη ζημιά.
Κάθε μέρα τα ίδια και τα ίδια, ακόμα και αν πέσει στη Θάλασσα επισκευάζεται αλλα εξαρτάται πάντα απ το πού το πάς, τι ζημιά έχει γίνει κλπ. Τά χουμε συζητήσει πολλές φορές.

----------


## MHTSOS

Αντισκωριακό??? Εγώ θα πρότεινα aquaforte..... θα κάνει την πλακετα ανγώριστη. LOL. Πάντως χωρίς πλάκα πρόσφατα μου έφεραν και ένα i-mate KJam που είχε πεσει σε νερό και είχαν καθαρίσει την πλακέτα με πετρέλαιο. Να δω τι άλλο θα σκεφτούνε.

Υ.Γ. Κώστα δεν επισκευάζονται όλα. Είναι αναλόγος που έχει οξείδωση και πόσο έχει οξειδωθεί.

----------


## thanos

Επειδη ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια...  :frown:  Αποσυναρμολογησε το κινητο οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο.Αν το νερο ηταν θαλασσινο τοποθετησε τα αποσυναρμολογηθεντα σε ενα δοχειο με αποσταγμενο νερο για μιση ωρα στη συνεχεια τιναξε η σκουπισε το νερο ελαφρα.Βαλε ολα τα μερη του κινητου εκτος της οθονης σε ενα δοχειο με καθαρο οινοπνευμα και ταρακουνησε τα καλα για κανα τριλεπτο.Βγαλτα και αστα να στεγνωσουν καλα.Η παραπανω διαδικασια δουλεψε μια χαρα σε παλιο ερικσον αλλα τα νεα κινητα...  :Confused:  
ΥΓ Ξυσε και τους πολους της μπαταριας σιγουρα θα εχουν οξειδωθει λογω ηλεκτρολυσης.

----------


## leosedf

Δημήτρη σίγουρα εξαρτάται απο τη ζημιά που έχει γίνει. Εχω ενα P3300 εδώ με ζημιά απο Θάλασσα αλλα δεν βλέπω να έχει προχωρίσει και τόσο. Ισως να μπορεί να διορθωθεί.

Τα καινούρια τηλέφωνα χρειάζονται διαφορετικούς τρόπους καθαρισμού κλπ. Πολλές φορές εξαρτήματα χρειάζεται να αφαιρεθούν και να ξανακολληθούν.

----------

